# Stove Pipe Temperatures?



## croghanite

What temperature should a single wall stove pipe be reading 18" above the stove? I'm burning a Jotul Oslo. My pipe goes up about 30" to a 90 degree bend through the wall and dumps into a masonry chimney which goes up from there another 8'

What is the maximum temp a single wall stove pipe should get too in my situation and for how long? I usually get the pipe to 500 - 550 upon initial start up and close down the air to run the *stove top *temperature around 450.

I would like to run the stove top temp to 600 as Jotul says the best range is 400-600.

**All temp readings are the surface temperatures.


----------



## corey21

croghanite said:
			
		

> What temperature should a single wall stove pipe be reading 18" above the stove? I'm burning a Jotul Oslo. My pipe goes up about 30" to a 90 degree bend through the wall and dumps into a masonry chimney which goes up from there another 8'
> 
> What is the maximum temp a single wall stove pipe should get too in my situation and for how long? I usually get the pipe to 500 - 550 upon initial start up and close down the air to run the *stove top *temperature around 450.
> 
> I would like to run the stove top temp to 600 as Jotul says the best range is 400-600.
> 
> **All temp readings are the surface temperatures.


275 to 500 is what my manual says for my flue. and this is surface readings as well.


----------



## croghanite

I would think there would be some chart online somewhere that shows the safest max temperature a single wall pipe should reach and how long it could maintain that temp without damaging the pipe. 

I can't find anything on the subject!!


----------



## corey21

croghanite said:
			
		

> I would think there would be some chart online somewhere that shows the safest max temperature a single wall pipe should reach and how long it could maintain that temp without damaging the pipe.
> 
> I can't find anything on the subject!!


You don't need a chart. Just when the pipe glows red that's an overfire.


----------



## croghanite

Surely some professional on this board has the information....


----------



## Todd

Most pipe thermometers have a color coded chart along with the numbers that tell you the good bad and ugly. My external pipe thermometer goes red or too hot at 550. I don't burn a Oslo but my pipe temps run anywhere from 225-350 after I engage the cat and settle in with a fresh load. Stove top temps range from 500-650. Non cats generally burn a little hotter pipe temps from my experience.


----------



## AngusMac

I use a thermometer on the stove surface (just above the door on my Jotull f118)

It burns very cleanly and I keep it below the 550 deg mark and above 300 deg.

It is easy to control and generally wont rise above 550 deg (for example if I forget to shut the vent having gone away to do something)


----------



## kenny chaos

I have an externally mounted flue pipe alarm set at 350.
At that temperature, I can close the bypass, set the air to a predetermined location, and get the burns I want.
If I want a higher stove top temperature, I still close the bypass which stabilizes my flue temperature,
and don't shut the air down as much.


----------



## oldspark

I use the guide lines on the sensor also, 250 to 550 for a magnetic sensor on a single wall pipe. It sounds like you are running your stove correct, you can cheat a little on the high end but for the most part 550 to 600 is as high as I feel comfortable with, my IR gun shows my condar temp sensor to read 50 degrees low at 500.


----------



## Battenkiller

croghanite said:
			
		

> I would think there would be some chart online somewhere that shows the safest max temperature a single wall pipe should reach and how long it could maintain that temp without damaging the pipe.



You're not finding anything because the subject probably hasn't been analyzed that way.  For safety reasons, UL specifies that manufactured chimneys must be able to sustain a continuous flue gas temperature of 1000ºF.  That would correspond to about a 500-600º external temp on single-wall black stove pipe.  But that doesn't mean your pipe is going to get trashed if you exceed this temperature, not by a long shot.

To me, the biggest worry in not how hot the pipe gets (low-carbon steel can take a ton of heat indefinitely), but what's inside that hot pipe.  UL also specifies that chimneys must withstand flue gas temps as high as 2000º for ten minutes.  Keep a dirty pipe and get those temps much above 1000º inside and you may very quickly get to test that pipe at 2000º.


----------

